# Solved: Need drivers for an IPOD SHUFFLE



## stinger8302 (Nov 27, 2006)

A friend of mine just got a *Ipod shuffle* from her brother, *serial # 5R6467MLVTE* if that help's the driver's aren't installed on her computer for the usb port for the IPOD , she is using Windows xp professional edition, can anyone give me a link to install these drivers please?? thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

iPod Issues?
These five steps (known as the five Rs) will conquer most iPod issues. 
1. Reset your iPod. 
2. Retry with a different USB port. 
3. Restart your computer. 
4. Reinstall iPod and iTunes software. 
5. Restore your iPod.

have a read here
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61711


----------

